# eBay ads..my ad is picture challenged/



## christsh (Nov 19, 2005)

I have not figured out how to put pictures in my ad.  Someone said that I should RIGHT CLICK on a picture from the resort ad and save it.  Then go and ADD the picture.  I am embarrassed !  First, I have no right click..I have a mac laptop.  I tried it on my PC at work to no avail. 

 I am beginning to question my intelligence.  I am the only ad on ebay without a picture! 
Will someone give me "adding a picture for dummies" type explanation?  I will be forever indebted.


----------



## rod (Nov 19, 2005)

eBay has its own forums, which can be found by clicking on *Community* at the top of the eBay pages.

The places to look for this information is under *Discussion Boards* and *Answer Center*; both have a *Photos/HTML* board, which covers the type of question you have.

The following links should take you directly to these boards:
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=99
http://answercenter.ebay.com/forum.jsp?forum=15


----------

